# tadpole floating?



## KeroKero

This was brought up on another forum and I remember this being a topic of discussion with US froggers before so I'm hitting you guys up for info because I can't remember a damn thing about it.

Two tadpoles, one large, one newly hatched, began bobbing to the surface no matter how much they tried to swim to the bottom (his description)- like they had an air bubble in their gut (my description of what I've personally seen in tadpoles).

I do not currently have a description of his set up, or what food he uses (these are leuc tads) but wanted feedback from you guys while I waited for more information (related to diet? water quality? something?)


----------



## Guest

I really don't have a clue, but can tads be infected with the same illnesses as tropical fish? I assume they could, and I would suspect it to be bloat. I'm curious to what the more experienced breeders think though.


----------



## Ben_C

We noticed that when the water temperature got too high they floated up and (eventually) died. We found that a water change alleviated the problem in some cases leading us to suspect that it was a bacterial problem...we saw this in some 70 or so auratus tadpoles.
Hope this helps,
B


----------



## vignolo

Hi

Last week, I had about 15 tads in 4 vivs (auratus Ancon Hill, auratus blue and leucomelas). I decided to move them in an individual cup with java moss I bought from the local pet shop the same day; also it was fresh demineralized water. The day after, about 5 tads were floating on top of the water. I noticed that the java moss I had was in a tank with fish...

Any clue about that?
Thanks
PL


----------



## KeroKero

How did you transfer them from water to water? Could have been shock due to water change - I've seen it happen with a number of fish. When transfering tads from one body of water to another (which can have vastly different water qualities even in they were made the same way due to the tank they are in) I follow transfer procedures like that for sensitive fish.

I have the tadpoles in a container (I like to use small fish bags I used to get from work when I worked at a pet store) to both help them get used to possible temp changes and for the water mixing. In the bag they are in water from the old water source. Every 20-45 minutes I add some water from the new water source, slowly transistioning them from old water to mostly new water. Usually I get around this by putting the tads in containers with just the old water in it, and do the topping off method, which slowly changes the water too.


----------



## vignolo

Hi Corey

I guess it's possible because I don't the temp. of the water in the tank and the temp. of the demineralized water... I just use a fish ladle to transfert the tads. Next time, I'll take more attention to this detail and see what's new.

Thanks
PL


----------



## Ed

There are multiple reasons a tadpole or tadpole can float. If you hold the tads up to a strong light can you see if the gas is in the tissues or in the intestional tract? 

This can be caused by nematodes (I have seen this in Smilesca phaeota, and confirmed on necropsy), bacterial infections in the tissues (anaerobic gas producing bacterial infection) due to immunosuppression, fermentation of the gut contents due to incomplete digestion (wrong temps for example) to name the ones I can think of off the top of my head. 

Some thoughts,

Ed


----------



## booboo

I have had this in at least 5 or more vent tads. I think the water was a bit warm and i lowered it and havnt noticed it again. I have been feeding tadbits. I can see with my naked eye the gasbubble when they get to the point that they flip on their back. 

Just some info


----------



## Lukeomelas

I've recently had a few vent tads form gas bubbles just under their skin. This seemed to happen after I would feed them heavily with tadpole bits. The water quality would be pretty bad the next day and sure enough I would get a floater. I would do a ~90% water change and the bubble would be gone by the next morning. I am under the impression this is actually due to the build up of gas in the stagnant water, probably nitrogen. Either way, the tads seemed to bounce back 100%.


----------



## Darks!de

I was under the impression that tads always stay at the bottom. But recently one of my vent tads has been coming up to the surface and just floating there tail down. It has no gas bubbles or anything, just floats there and then eventually goes back down to the bottom. Is this normal?

Luke


----------



## elmoisfive

Darks!de said:


> I was under the impression that tads always stay at the bottom. But recently one of my vent tads has been coming up to the surface and just floating there tail down. It has no gas bubbles or anything, just floats there and then eventually goes back down to the bottom. Is this normal?
> 
> Luke


Luke,

I've seen this behavior with a number of tads including those that have subsequently gone on to morph into healthy froglets. I don't have the faintest idea what is going on - it's not due to air bubbles because they actively swim up and swim back down with no problem.

Bill


----------



## booboo

mybe its lungs are developing and its geting some air for the first time?


----------



## trinacliff

I've had this happen with a few tads, too. The first I noticed it with were some waxy monkey tree frog tadpoles that I had. I fed them frog bites, and one by one, they would start floating with tail down, then it was obvious they were having trouble staying upright. The ph, temp, etc. was all just as the breeder told me to keep it. Ultimately, all 3 died...same scenario one by one.

Then, I lost my first imitator tadpole this same way (not my first tadpole, the first I ever lost)...started floating right after I fed frog bites. Up until then, I used a high quality fish food...and thought I would give frog bites a try since I heard such good things about them. Anyway, started floating and not being able to stay at the bottom...then the next day it was dead. Of course, now I'm scared to use frog bites...haha...but I haven't lost another since I switched back. It must be something that it does to the water?

I have had tads occasionally sit there mouth at the top of the water and tail down, then be fine...but it seems once they start having obvious problems staying at the bottom even when they consistently swim down and float back up that they were goners. 

I'd really love to hear more about this.

Kristen


----------



## dragonfrog

I had 4 vittaus tads. One developed bad gas bubbles and eventually died. I also was feeding them tad bites. Since I first read this post about a month ago, I stopped using tad bites and they are doing much better.
It must be the tad bites. I am back to flake fish food and spirulina (sp).


----------



## alogan

I had the exact same issue with tadpole bites this year and have stopped using them completely.


----------

